# Grounding on Socotra



## Duncan McG (Jan 18, 2012)

Good morning,
The recent Costa Concordia accident reminded me of an occasion 
about 1965 when I was 2nd mate on a H.K. bulk carrier northbound in the Red Sea and Spoke (VHF) with a tug towing an oil rig. The tug said they has been trying to salvage a Glen Line ship, possibly of Glenogle / Flintshire type, which had struck an unchartered rock and the master beached her on Socotra. I don't think they salvaged her .

Can anybody help me with the name of the ship ?

Thanks


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

A closer reminder would be the Mikhael Lermitof (excuse spelling) in the Marlborough Sounds!!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

You would be thinking of 'Ayrshire' wrecked on Abd al Kuri ( close west of Socotra). Chris Isaacs was on her at the time so he will know the story but the word at the time was that the master was closer to the land than prudent and he allegedly told a few porkies after the event re the actual position of the ship when she struck.....


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Passing frequently in the 70's I remember the Pilot (then a classily written set of volumes) informed us that Socotra was the location of the last known cannibalism. I had assume the feasting had been done by natives not distressed or angry 'Glen Liners'.

David V


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Ayrshire was Scottish Shire Line.... not the other mob...


----------



## Duncan McG (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. pleased to see the old memory bank is still at least partly working. I was also told it was the bosses last trip. What a way to retire.

Being ex Ben line any Bluey/Glen etc was a bit suspect.

Cheers


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

> A closer reminder would be the Mikhael Lermitof (excuse spelling) in the Marlborough Sounds!!


Yes, Mikhail Lermontov was taking a short cut through a channel not usually used by large ships, only it was the New Zealand pilot and not her captain who chose to do so.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Scurdie said:


> Yes, Mikhail Lermontov was taking a short cut through a channel not usually used by large ships, only it was the New Zealand pilot and not her captain who chose to do so.


Very true sir but unfortunately the master still took the rap


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Re the Ayrshire's stranding, if you Google "Ayrshire" + "Aground" you will get a very interesting account of the whole episode from one of the officers then aboard.


----------



## Duncan McG (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ayrshire grounding*

Thanks Tom, a very interesting article, and obviously a lot of very hard work by the salving crew.
Looking at my records, we sailed from Goa on the 27th April with Iron ore for Taranto, so the tugs must have left her about the same time as we sailed, or within a day or so.

I had thought that the "Shire'ships were part of the Blue Flue set up, but I guess that occurred sometime alter when Ocean Fleets seemed to own half the tonnage going around.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Scottish Shire Line had been part of Clan Line and then B&C since Noah was a deck boy.... the other 'Shire Line'/Glen Line was the Holts one... entirely seperate outfits.
By the early 60's SSL was down to 3 ships, Ayrshire, Argyllshire and Stirlingshire. They, and not Clan Line, had the conference rights for loading out of Australia.


----------



## Duncan McG (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Cisco, I see where the confusion ariise.
After tramping for 2 years most of my time was with Ben line, and of course saw the Alfie Holt shire line ships in the far east. 
Obvioulsy saw a lot of Clan line ships in Aus during my apprentice years but don't recall seeing the B&C shire ships.


Cheers
Phineas


----------

